# what next??? please help..



## debs83 (May 1, 2015)

Hi all, hope everyone is well,im new to all this and thought id throw my problem out there for as much info i can get as to what the next step is. Im 31, my partners 25. i have 2 children from previous marraige. We've been together almost 3 years, and trying to concieve for 2 years. We went to partners gp in april who referred us to wrightington hewitt fertility clinic.We then saw the consultant that informed us my partners sperm was low at 10million, (which we kind of new from the home sperm test we did)and we would more than likely go down icsi route..My partner has done a 2nd sample and its come back lower at 9 million, consultant says its just borderline. Ive had day 21 bloods done that come back as i was low ovulation, but i didnt ask how low. Ive been for amh and fsh blood test yesterday and im booked in for hycosy next tuesday 14th july. Does anyone know what happens from here please? All advice and info muchly appreciated


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi I didn't want to read and run but   to you sorry you've found yourself here. Once you've had all tests ect you'll probably be refered to a fertility clinic but depending where you live it may be private in which you search clinics and book a consultation with your chosen clinic yourself, they will then discuss with you what happens from there and what's the best course of action for you both. Keep all your notes together though so you can take these to your clinic. Sorry I'm not much help and wish you all the best x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you find yourself in this position  

A lot of what happens next will depend on the funding offered by your CCG, and also on the Drs feelings about your test results. Its important to find out if you are entitle to any assistance on the NHS. You can do this by contacting your CCG directly, and I would recommend that you do this - there is information on how to do this on a Sticky on the IVF thread.

If you are not entitled to any assistance and are having to pay privately then you are not forced to go to one particular place. There are details on succss rates on the **** website, and its also worth having a look on the individual clinic threads and websites. Lots of places offer free Open Evenings for prospective customers and they can be really useful to go to even if you dont want to go to that particular clinic.

I would recommend the Katie Brian Guide to IVF, its a good place to start and explain the process really well. It can also help to have read it before your appointment so you have some understanding of how it works. However, try not to get too focussed on what you think they will say as if they suggest something completely different it can throw you off a bit and make it all feel a bit of a shock - trust me on that, because i made that mistake  

Good luck and rememer to ask any questions yo have had as there are no silly ones  

xxx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

You sound alot like us, I have low progesterone results and my Hubby has low sperm count, highest result has been 9million. 

Weve been recommended IVF with ICSI and we need to pay £6K for this as hubby already has a son. 

Good luck with it all

xx


----------

